# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Rib en vocht

## wendyvhvs

Beste allemaal,
Mijn naam is wendy, 37 jaar en moeder van 3 kids. Ik ben getrouwd en werk als Helpende V&V in een verpleeghuis op een gesloten PG afdeling .

Ik ben in September j.l. gevallen met mijn fiets . Ik viel naar de rechterkant maar de klachten die aan zijn blijven houden zitten links . Ongeveer een week na de val ontdekte ik per toeval een bult of zwelling onder mijn huid , ter hoogte van mijn ribben, tussen mijn borst en maag zeg maar . De plek was licht rood op dat moment en de lengte 7 cm. Ik kon na 5 dagen inclusief weekend bij de huis arts terecht . Dat weekend was ik aan het werk en tijdens de adl zorg van een bewoontster begon mijn rug erg pijn te doen. CDD gebeld en die wilden dat ik naar de huisartsenpost kwam . In de tussentijd was ik door al het lezen op internet bang dat het een tumor was bij mn alvleesklier . De arts stelde me gerust, het was ws een lipoom. Die dinsdag stelde ook de h.a. me gerust. Geen lipoom want hij kon het niet met zijn vingers beet pakken bijvoorbeeld. 
Ivm de pijn in mn rug icm het zware werk, heeft mijn man me gemasseerd en ingesmeerd met Midalgan.
Normaal lekker maar nu na de massage voelden mn ribben alsof ze door elkaar waren gemangeld !
De ha dacht vooral aan vocht nav de val. 
Tijdens het lichamelijk onderzoek bleek dat vooral de linker helft van mn rug pijnlijk was . Zowiezo heb ik tenderpoints door fibromyalgi maar links was nu wel opvallend gevoeliger . 
Ik hoefde geen vervolg afspraak te maken, de zwelling,verwachtte de huis arts, zou zeer geleidelijk af gaan nemen . 
Eenmaand later toch weer een afspraak gemaakt. De pijn bij mijn ribben ging niet weg en de zwelling zat er nog zoals hij er zat . Vooral de pijn was niet prettig, tijdens het werken bijvoorbeeld . Het was er niet continu maar vooral na lichamelijke zware inspanning, of na tillen van een wasmand bijvoorbeeld .
De arts onderzocht me weer en denkt nog steeds aan vocht of een bloed uitstorting en kneuzing. Gekke is dat er bij mij niets blauw is geworden en ik gewoon normaal kon ademen. Hij heeft dit keer dieper gedrukt op de zwelling. Dat deed geen pijn . Erg lekker was t ook niet . Eerder irritant. Na het onderzoek stond ik op advies van de ha bij de assistente in de rij voor een vervolg afspraak.
Ik voelde me ineens een beetje misselijk worden, een drukkend gevoel op mn maag.
Was dat een virusje die ik spontaan mee kreeg of was dit door al dat gedruk op en rond de zwelling .... :Confused: 
Het bleef echter en is pas na 2 weken verdwenen .

Situatie nu, is dat ik af en toe sinds een paar dagen steekjes krijg rond de zwelling of er onder . Met zingen in de kerk, leek ik af en toe last te hebben van lucht tekort en voelde het niet prettig . Na tillen van iets van zo n 5 kg , krijg ik al last van mn rug. Ik denk dat ik me teveel heb belast toen ik begin deze week een `zware` bewoner op de brancard heb gedoucht met mijn collega . Ik moest die meneer op dat eigenlijk te smalle brancard op zijn zij houden, terwijl zij dhr. van achter ging wassen en wond ging verzorgen. Dit was pijnlijk en ik wist niet hoe ik moest staan. 

Ik moet Dinsdag de 15e terug naar de huis arts .
Wat is wijsheid  :Confused:  Vragen of ik toch beter niet kan werken op de zorg waar het de zwaardere patienten betreft , ik zou best een paar lopers kunnen helpen en een huiskamerdienst draaien. Thuis zitten is niet handig nu ons verpleeghuis op de rand van de afgrond staat qua IGZ....Ze hebben me nodig . En tot nu toe vond de huis arts het ook niet nodig om me thuis te laten blijven. Maar ik doe wel vaak alle zwaardere mensen omdat mijn collega s die ouder zijn ook last hebben van allerlei gezondheidsklachten zoals longen hart bloeddruk en rug. Dan gaat men er van uit dat ik het wel doe want ze horen mij niet klagen over mijn pijn. 
Of is het verstandig om een andere kant op te denken, dat het geen gekneusde rib is misschien maar iets anders....en dat we een foto laten maken. Ik herken nl niet alle symptomen van een gekneusde rib bij mijzelf en de ha heeft het ook niet als zodanig behandeld . ik moest gewoon 2x aankijken en kon blijven door werken. 
Ik wil van jullie graag advies.......is er iemand die de combinatie van mijn klachten herkent  :Confused:  
En hoe moet ik de afspraak met mijn huis arts aanpakken want ik wil niet als aansteller gezien worden doordat ik vraag een foto te maken van een vocht bult , maar ik wil ook niet naar huis worden gestuurd met de boodschap dat het WAARSCHIJNLIJK vocht of bloeduitstorting is en ik maar moet afwachten. Die zwelling vind ik niet leuk maar ook niet echt hinderlijk zolang ik maar weet wat het is. De pijn in mn rug en dan vooral links belemmert me in mijn dagelijkse werkzaamheden en maakt me moe .

----------


## eNeRGy7

Hallo Wendy,

Ik heb zelf een tumor aan mijn rib. Dat komt overigens niet van vallen maar van niezen. Al langer een zwakke plek maar erd na de niesbui erger. De HA ging geklijk een fot aanvragen in het ZH. Dat hebben ze bij jou niet gedaan? Het is een goedaardige tumor die je niet direcgt kan zie aan de buitenkant. Wel zeer pijnlijk. Na 2x zenwublokkeringen en antideppresiva gaat het goed omdat ik last kreeg van zenuwpijn. Het is denk ik wel iets heel anders dan wat jij hebt maar ik denk dat we wel dezelfde vervelende pijn hebben. Zeker met zwaar werk en soms met ademhalen. Laat in ieder geval bloed prikken, foto manek zowel MRI als rontgen en CT-scan. Vraag ook urine af te laten geven. Je bent geen aansteller. Ik gedraag me ook zo. Al 5 jaar maar eens houdt het op. Laat even weten hoe het gegaan is. Lees anders mijn forum: 'Fibreuze Dysplasie in de rib met veel pijn'. Succes! Groetjes Nicolette

----------


## eNeRGy7

Hallo Wendy,

Ik heb zelf een tumor aan mijn rib. Dat komt overigens niet van vallen maar van niezen. Al langer een zwakke plek maar erd na de niesbui erger. De HA ging geklijk een fot aanvragen in het ZH. Dat hebben ze bij jou niet gedaan? Het is een goedaardige tumor die je niet direcgt kan zie aan de buitenkant. Wel zeer pijnlijk. Na 2x zenwublokkeringen en antideppresiva gaat het goed omdat ik last kreeg van zenuwpijn. Het is denk ik wel iets heel anders dan wat jij hebt maar ik denk dat we wel dezelfde vervelende pijn hebben. Zeker met zwaar werk en soms met ademhalen. Laat in ieder geval bloed prikken, foto manek zowel MRI als rontgen en CT-scan. Vraag ook urine af te laten geven. Je bent geen aansteller. Ik gedraag me ook zo. Al 5 jaar maar eens houdt het op. Laat even weten hoe het gegaan is. Lees anders mijn forum: 'Fibreuze Dysplasie in de rib met veel pijn'. Succes! Groetjes

----------

